# Searching manufacturers in USA



## vguabiraba (Feb 22, 2006)

I´m an local dealer in Brazil and want to import road and MTB bikes from USA.

Here we have all top famous bikes like Trek, Specialized, Scott, Pinarello, ..., but not the other "not famous" USA manufacturers ! 

I see in the forums that we can have the same best components, very light frames, quality warranty and, the most important, best prices in alternative builders !!

If you have good contact with some bike factory, with good prices and quality, send to me.

I´ll make this importation from only one factory and grow up with it ! To do that, i´ll need the comercial contatc in the company, homepage, e-mail and phone.

Thancks all,


----------



## PAO (Apr 3, 2006)

*New carbon compact aero TT/Tri Frameset*

Check out - Valdora Cycles & bp Stealth
Olson International, Inc. has begun manufacturing a new carbon compact TT/Tri frame. It is really something to behold. It is not distributd in Brazil at this time. Valdora is the upper echelon brand to the bp Stealth brand which has been in production since the late 90's. The PHX is light weight and very aero. Check it out in the Top Tri Bikes section of the April 06 Triathlete Mag. There is also a carbon compact road frame called the XRD. .

More info - http://www.ValdoraCycles.com


----------



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

vguabiraba said:


> I´m an local dealer in Brazil and want to import road and MTB bikes from USA.
> 
> Here we have all top famous bikes like Trek, Specialized, Scott, Pinarello, ..., but not the other "not famous" USA manufacturers !
> 
> ...


Check out Velonews Handbuilt article, it's a good place to start....
http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/7605.0.html


----------

